# Cheese drier (pics)



## tates1882 (Sep 3, 2010)

A little project I've been working on for a few:


Feel free to critic it. Please be professional!


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Good work..:thumbsup:


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

How do you get the conduits in between the gutter and the enclosures?


----------



## tates1882 (Sep 3, 2010)

backstay said:


> How do you get the conduits in between the gutter and the enclosures?


Which gutter? the lower 60" gutter has conduits out the back and will have several jboxes above it containing the line/load reactors for the three larger drives. the 36" gutter above the gear will have 5 pipes out the top and the 2 nipples out the back hitting a 60" guttier on the other side of the wall. the 48" vertical gutter has a 2" nipple out the back to the 60" on the other side of the wall.


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

tates1882 said:


> Which gutter? the lower 60" gutter has conduits out the back and will have several jboxes above it containing the line/load reactors for the three larger drives. the 36" gutter above the gear will have 5 pipes out the top and the 2 nipples out the back hitting a 60" guttier on the other side of the wall. the 48" vertical gutter has a 2" nipple out the back to the 60" on the other side of the wall.


I wondered how you would get a pipe in between the lower gutter and drives, with the drives already in place. But you say something is going between the them.


----------



## tates1882 (Sep 3, 2010)

backstay said:


> I wondered how you would get a pipe in between the lower gutter and drives, with the drives already in place. But you say something is going between the them.


Ya reactors. But we will use steel fmc from gutter to box to drive. Hard pipe is a pita to swap vfd or reactors out.


----------



## dawgs (Dec 1, 2007)

I would have used larger gutters for ease of wire pulls. I would also use panduit in the panel your building. Conduit looks good. All just my personal opinion.


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

Who cares about all that technical stuff, what kind of cheese?


----------



## Cow (Jan 16, 2008)

It looks like a couple sheets of painted plywood behind those drives and gutter would of made your life a lot easier.


----------



## stuiec (Sep 25, 2010)

Not that it has ever been a significant part of my job to date, but taking the backboard out of the box to build is a great idea, thanks!


----------



## tates1882 (Sep 3, 2010)

Cow said:


> It looks like a couple sheets of painted plywood behind those drives and gutter would of made your life a lot easier.


Yes it would have but that wall is always about 60 degrees because of the old old freezer below, will help dump heat from the drives.


----------



## tates1882 (Sep 3, 2010)

drsparky said:


> Who cares about all that technical stuff, what kind of cheese?


 powdered for Doritos, Mac and cheese, about any other powdered cheese you can imagine


----------



## stuiec (Sep 25, 2010)

tates1882 said:


> powdered for Doritos, Mac and cheese, about any other powdered cheese you can imagine






uuuuuh Damn.....I just can't help myself.....


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

tates1882 said:


> powdered for Doritos, Mac and cheese, about any other powdered cheese you can imagine


Oh noooooo, I like good cheeses, but the world needs Mac and cheese too.


----------



## tates1882 (Sep 3, 2010)

drsparky said:


> Oh noooooo, I like good cheeses, but the world needs Mac and cheese too.


. IMO Mac & cheese is a food good all it's own!


----------



## dawgs (Dec 1, 2007)

Cow said:


> It looks like a couple sheets of painted plywood behind those drives and gutter would of made your life a lot easier.


Depending on the area of the plant it's located in, maybe a violation of FDA having wood in the plant.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

No pictures of the finished control panel?


----------



## tates1882 (Sep 3, 2010)

MTW said:


> No pictures of the finished control panel?


its not quite finished yet. Waiting on some mini cb and one contractor. And some wire management spiral stuff.


----------



## CFL (Jan 28, 2009)

Cow said:


> It looks like a couple sheets of painted plywood behind those drives and gutter would of made your life a lot easier.


And cover up that beautiful brick? Don't you know exposed brick is really trendy right now? 

Seriously, it looks cool. Would like to see the finished product. The drives look kind of sporadic, but I'm sure you have good reason for the layout.:thumbsup:


----------



## LARMGUY (Aug 22, 2010)

stuiec said:


> uuuuuh Damn.....I just can't help myself.....


Looks like that is a cartoon from the Ren and Stimpy era.


----------



## 3157 (Mar 22, 2014)

LARMGUY said:


> Looks like that is a cartoon from the Ren and Stimpy era.


In fact it _is_ from the Ren & Stimpy show.


----------



## michigan sparky (Jun 23, 2010)

tates1882 said:


> A little project I've been working on for a few: Feel free to critic it. Please be professional!


Looks like a great job to me...Clean.


----------



## tates1882 (Sep 3, 2010)

CFL said:


> And cover up that beautiful brick? Don't you know exposed brick is really trendy right now?
> 
> Seriously, it looks cool. Would like to see the finished product. The drives look kind of sporadic, but I'm sure you have good reason for the layout.:thumbsup:


yes they are staggered to avoid as much of the chimney effect as we can.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

Nice Tates:thumbsup:

i understand neat 'lectrical work

i _don't _understand powdered cheese...:001_huh:....it's either cheese, or powder....

~CS~


----------



## tates1882 (Sep 3, 2010)

Finished


----------



## Chrisibew440 (Sep 13, 2013)

Did you bond your transformer?


----------



## Chrisibew440 (Sep 13, 2013)

It looks good but do you not like panduit?


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

Chrisibew440 said:


> It looks good but do you not like panduit?


I was going to say the same thing. A bit of wireway would have made all the difference.


----------



## tates1882 (Sep 3, 2010)

Chrisibew440 said:


> Did you bond your transformer?


Yup 


Chrisibew440 said:


> It looks good but do you not like panduit?


Shrugs


----------



## tates1882 (Sep 3, 2010)

Now all i need is the Plc and interface to show up and the welder a to get the move on.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

I don't think I have ever seen someone do a whole panel with spiro wrap.


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

LARMGUY said:


> Looks like that is a cartoon from the Ren and Stimpy era.


Man I've been on a 90s nostalgia trip today.

First I watched American Reunion, then I got in a lengthy discussion on Facebook about 90s alternative/grunge bands (after which I sat on YouTube watching Silverchair and Alice in Chains videos for an hour) and now Ren & Stimpy crap. Geez.


----------



## tates1882 (Sep 3, 2010)

Jlarson said:


> I don't think I have ever seen someone do a whole panel with spiro wrap.


Hoping it will deter the dang maintenance guy a little bit. The wrap is only on the controls and mainly just the relay that separates the 120v from the 24vdc coming from the Plc. I'm sure they will rip it off the first chance they get, probably should have thrown a few zip ties on it and walked away.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

It's gonna end up balled into a big knot in the bottom of the can :laughing:


----------



## technisys (Apr 21, 2014)

*PLC training in faridabad with 100% Placement*

Wow,Great work,Nice Pics....I really appreciated with it.


----------



## denny3992 (Jul 12, 2010)

Dont u try to keep line and load of vfd seperate?


----------



## tates1882 (Sep 3, 2010)

denny3992 said:


> Dont u try to keep line and load of vfd seperate?


Except for the gutters they are. The only thing to worry about in the gutter is keeping the line side and load side grounds routed with their respective circuit conductors.


----------



## tates1882 (Sep 3, 2010)

Awaiting the commissioning!!!!!!!! Thank god!!!!!! Can't show you all the whole machine.


----------



## denny3992 (Jul 12, 2010)

I love the look of powerflex and robroy in the mornin.....looks like money...

Apologies to

http://youtu.be/bPXVGQnJm0w


----------

